# Distant cousins?



## ProdigalMarine

Unexchange brought something to my attention....he said that he's noticed that piranha owners also own oscars.......im wondering if Oscar fish are distant cousins of the piranha family


----------



## thePACK

no


----------



## pcrose

They don't look a like if they are distant cousins oh wait nevermind irrelevant point.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

thePACK said:


> no


 well you've officially shot down my idea


----------



## unxchange

lol, one's a characin and the other is a cichlidae... maybe... maybe not.









If you guys like Oscars... you guys will definately like the Midas Cichlid.


----------



## Judazzz

unxchange said:


> lol, one's a characin and the other is a cichlidae... maybe... maybe not.












btw: Spikey, what the hell are you doing outside the Lounge


----------



## thePACK

Judazzz said:


> btw: Spikey, what the hell are you doing outside the Lounge


 uncharted terriority??????


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Judazzz said:


> btw: Spikey, what the hell are you doing outside the Lounge


 im doing what napoleon did, im gonna take over this forum too.....slowly







......but this will have to wait until i get back from SOI


----------



## unxchange

*cough* trespasser*


----------



## ProdigalMarine

> lol, one's a characin and the other is a cichlidae... maybe... maybe not.


so which one is which?
piranha=characin/cichlidae?
tiger oscar=charcin/cichlidae?

....im asking cuz im curious.....and because i own two tiger oscars


----------



## unxchange

Piranha = Characin
Oscars = Cichlidae ... aka Cichlids.. there are many other Cichlids with greater personality than Oscars.. maybe you should try some others.. IM me if you want to learn more .


----------



## ProdigalMarine

unxchange said:


> Piranha = Characin
> Oscars = Cichlidae ... aka Cichlids.. there are many other Cichlids with greater personality than Oscars.. maybe you should try some others.. IM me if you want to learn more .


 ooooooOOOOooooo, so they aren't related to piranha's or ARE they?.....im just curious, cuz i went to a PetCo today, and looked at the info-tag they had on tiger oscars.....and it said it was from south america/amazon region....and im still wondering thats all.......my next idea would be to have some saltwater fish, like a whole bunch of clown fish in a 50gal tank









.........disney's new pixar movie. "Finding Nemo" is gonna be sweet!


----------



## unxchange

If Cichlids were to live with large schools of Piranhas.. all CIchlids would become extinct...








Lilith is great with saltwater projects.


----------



## Judazzz

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha = Characin
> Oscars = Cichlidae ... aka Cichlids.. there are many other Cichlids with greater personality than Oscars.. maybe you should try some others.. IM me if you want to learn more .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooOOOOooooo, so they aren't related to piranha's or ARE they?.....im just curious, cuz i went to a PetCo today, and looked at the info-tag they had on tiger oscars.....and it said it was from south america/amazon region....and im still wondering thats all.......my next idea would be to have some saltwater fish, like a whole bunch of clown fish in a 50gal tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........disney's new pixar movie. "Finding Nemo" is gonna be sweet!
Click to expand...

 Pansy








A true man has piranha's (or worse)


----------



## unxchange

Nothing wrong with Cichlids with bad attitudes either..







:biggrin:


----------



## sick_twistedness

Piraha and Cichlids are both great hellbent fish







But you just have not witnessed pure unsurpassed carnical evil till yav kept salt water preds









True Oscars and Piraha both come from Brazil....but they rarely live in the same area of streams and tributaries. All fish in general are related...but Oscars and Piranha arnt of the same Genus or Species so they arnt closely enough related to really be called a cousin fish to one another. Infact Piranha are more closely related to tetras than they are an Oscar


----------



## ProdigalMarine

sick_twistedness said:


> Piraha and Cichlids are both great hellbent fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you just have not witnessed pure unsurpassed carnical evil till yav kept salt water preds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True Oscars and Piraha both come from Brazil....but they rarely live in the same area of streams and tributaries. All fish in general are related...but Oscars and Piranha arnt of the same Genus or Species so they arnt closely enough related to really be called a cousin fish to one another. Infact Piranha are more closely related to tetras than they are an Oscar


 see thats the answer i was looking for







......and juda im not a pansy for owning tiger oscars, it was a gift to my dad, but he didn't want it so i took care of them







.......imo, you're the pansy....you pansy dutch man with short shwartz helmet that rides around on a flat bicycle that plans to invade french


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Judazzz said:


> Pansy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true man has piranha's (or worse)


 personally i like fish that entertain me.......i have a short attention span, so 15 minutes of entertainment from a clown fish is good enough


----------



## Judazzz

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pansy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A true man has piranha's (or worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally i like fish that entertain me.......i have a short attention span, so 15 minutes of entertainment from a clown fish is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear god, and you're going to war: after 15 minutes, you don't even remeber where you are, who you're fighting or why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try to remember: guys with oversized moustaches are bad, umkay
Click to expand...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Judazzz said:


> Dear god, and you're going to war: after 15 minutes, you don't even remeber where you are, who you're fighting or why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try to remember: guys with oversized moustaches are bad, umkay


 no no, if i set my mind to something than i can have a longer attention span....and since the Marines is something that i have my mind set on, i'll have a longer attention span.......as for the threads we have here on pfury....i get distracted from the main theme of the thread and go off the wall


----------



## sick_twistedness

Oscars are nice fish...my pair take down live pinkies


----------



## thePACK

sick_twistedness said:


> Oscars are nice fish...my pair take down live pinkies










i use to feed mine fuzzies..and it was cool..use to give pinkies to my silver aro


----------



## sick_twistedness

sweet







Never tried fuzzies


----------



## rosecityrhom

I gave my oscars to my gf and I like to visit them everynow and then and let them bite the tip of my finger...its very funny. I do know that the closest cousin to the piranha is the pacu and its believed that they lived very near each other before the worlds split separating them thus making them evolve differently for survival.


----------



## RedDragonFish

Piranha's and oscars arent even close to being related piranha's r closest relation to the tetra piranha's also have adipose fin which oscars lack oscars are more closely related to sunfish because it is a cichlid


----------



## traumatic

hmmm............

Oscars = fish
Piranha = fish

closest relation i can come up with.

I'm a smartass that likes to be sarcastic and or funny so dont' believe what i'm saying just laugh.


----------



## unxchange

ha ha


----------



## Obamajesus

This is immaculate


----------

